# Lyft taunting new changes coming tomorrow Jan 20, 2015



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking for today's Driver Digest? Check your inbox tomorrow for a very special edition. 

Get excited. We're 'bout to turn it up to eleven.

.... stay tuned


----------



## lady mc uber (Jan 17, 2015)

I hope "turn it up to eleven" isn't some type of Spotify like integration. Because that's what everyone wants


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Probably 11 cents a mile.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Looking for today's Driver Digest? Check your inbox tomorrow for a very special edition. Get excited. We're 'bout to turn it up to eleven... stay tuned


Just get more PAX using the system in the markets you're in...
Get me the pings and I'll take a Lyft PAX over a Uber ping every time.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Looking for today's Driver Digest? Check your inbox tomorrow for a very special edition.
> 
> Get excited. We're 'bout to turn it up to eleven.
> 
> .... stay tuned


That 11 reference confused me.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> That 11 reference confused me.


It's from the movie "This is Spinal Tap".


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If Lyft moves fares down to Ubers without guarantees, they have effectively signed their own biz death warrant with drivers.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If Lyft moves fares down to Ubers without guarantees, they have effectively signed their own biz death warrant with drivers.


They already did in about 9 cities today, Lyft matched almost exactly to the penny with Uber except for the 1.50 fee.

And just like Uber they did not cut XL/plus, only the lowest vehicle rates:

Lyft Cut Cities Jan 20, 2015

https://www.lyft.com/cities/tucson
https://www.lyft.com/cities/fresno
https://www.lyft.com/cities/orlando
https://www.lyft.com/cities/charlotte
https://www.lyft.com/cities/albuquerque
https://www.lyft.com/cities/raleigh-durham
https://www.lyft.com/cities/providence
https://www.lyft.com/cities/dallas-fort-worth
https://www.lyft.com/cities/virginia-beach-hampton-roads


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Not very well thought out on their part with no guarantees.

Drivers faced with one or the other will quite logically take the guaranteed route.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

For them to pre announce the announcement was really lame.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Just received the digest email and no word on cuts here.......yet.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

grams777 said:


> And just like Uber they did not cut XL/plus


Fuber cut XL in the latest fare reductions. It's nowhere near as bad as UberX....but it was reduced.....at least in Miami.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems like the Glowstache was the BIG news! 
Is it legal in California? I know the lit up U was not.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess the big deal is the glowstache thing?

http://www.wired.com/2015/01/lyft-f...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=73776724

That might be problematic legally since often only white and amber lights are allowed to face forward.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Not very well thought out on their part with no guarantees.
> 
> Drivers faced with one or the other will quite logically take the guaranteed route.


I don't think they have the cash reserves to be able to subsidize rides.
Advantantage, Uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver safe for now...?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

In fact, just got an update emial about the "glowstache" and it had a side note that Denver's Lyft price is increasing for the pax... because of Denver regulations (which Lyft doesn't follow anyway) they're increasing the T&S fee by .25 to $1.75. 

Lyft is now significantly more expensive for riders than Uber, in Denver.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Seems like the Glowstache was the BIG news!
> Is it legal in California? I know the lit up U was not.


Seems like asking for trouble to put non white or non amber light visible from the front. Pink probably isn't that great either due to being a tint of red -- running into the more problematic blue/red light issue. The last thing you want is for the police to have a reason to pull you over when you then find out one of your pax has drugs or an open container, or left something in your car.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber cut XL in the latest fare reductions. It's nowhere near as bad as UberX....but it was reduced.....at least in Miami.


SD as well.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> In fact, just got an update emial about the "glowstache" and it had a side note that Denver's Lyft price is increasing for the pax... because of Denver regulations (which Lyft doesn't follow anyway) they're increasing the T&S fee by .25 to $1.75.
> 
> Lyft is now significantly more expensive for riders than Uber, in Denver.


This increases Lyft's earnings without decreasing Driver's earnings! I wish they had done this in all markets instead of reducing fares. Idiots at Lyft only have GED's I guess. They don't have to undercut Uber, they just have to get all the UberX drivers to drive for Lyft instead. You do that by offering better compensation, as is true in any industry looking for workers. The PAX will go to where the drivers are.

Stupid Lyft.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

grams777 said:


> View attachment 4052
> View attachment 4053












Is it just my perverted mind or is this almost obscene?


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Batteries included?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Batteries included?


Seems so. Looks like a usb plug in the back.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Batteries included?


No. Because *batteries not included is a great movie.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, here's the thing. Until Uber/Lyft takes care of the insurance uncertainty, and as long as there are cabbies reporting license plate numbers to insurance companies, I ain't wearing no glowing anything. Also, Zimmer is clearly out of his mind to claim this glowing pink sex toy is "acceptable to everyone". Everyone in a red-light district or gay bathhouse maybe.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That can't be safe for the driver, with the reflections and all..


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Not that it will make a difference, but let them know


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Seriously, these people at Lyft didn't get past Econ 101. They can't beat Uber on prices. Even with the cash burn of expanding to 4x the markets, Uber can out last Lyft no matter what the prices. Lyft needs to win by attracting all the drivers in their markets. Their supply will win the demand, even at higher costs. That is the only way.

And, of course, GLOWSTACHE!


----------



## UberRaleigh (Sep 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Seems like asking for trouble to put non white or non amber light visible from the front. Pink probably isn't that great either due to being a tint of red -- running into the more problematic blue/red light issue. The last thing you want is for the police to have a reason to pull you over when you then find out one of your pax has drugs or an open container, or left something in your car.
> 
> View attachment 4052
> View attachment 4053


this abomination is going to reflect pink light back from the windshield at night

i wonder if anyone at lyft actually drove with one before making this decision


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

In Ct I don't even turn on my Lyft app anymore, even after Uber's rate cuts Uber is still .40/mile more than Lyft. I don't think Lyft will be around here for very long, when I turn on the app there is never more than a handful of Lyft drivers on in the entire state. Noboby can afford it. Just raise the rate to match Uber and I'll turn it back on. Gimmicks don't win over drivers or riders just better service and decent treatment and enough money to put gas in the car. I threw out the cuddlestash as soon as I got it, am sure as hell never going to drive with that thing, are these people just idiots.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Seriously, these people at Lyft didn't get past Econ 101. They can't beat Uber on prices. Even with the cash burn of expanding to 4x the markets, Uber can out last Lyft no matter what the prices. Lyft needs to win by attracting all the drivers in their markets. Their supply will win the demand, even at higher costs. That is the only way.
> 
> And, of course, GLOWSTACHE!


That is so stupid and will never happen. Lyft can't afford to do MONTHS of guarantees for drivers to stick with the platform. If they just wildly started recruiting drivers to create oversupply, demand won't compensate, drivers will sit in their cars with their dicks in their hands not making any money, and will switch back to Uber. Supply does not create demand, this is basic.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

duggles said:


> That is so stupid and will never happen. Lyft can't afford to do MONTHS of guarantees for drivers to stick with the platform. If they just wildly started recruiting drivers to create oversupply, demand won't compensate, drivers will sit in their cars with their dicks in their hands not making any money, and will switch back to Uber. Supply does not create demand, this is basic.


I agree that supply doesn't create demand, but the demand is already there. Most people (in DFW at least) use Uber because the driver is never more than 5 minutes away due to driver over saturation. With Lyft (due to the smaller pool of drivers) it's usually 10 minutes or more. If Lyft offered higher fares most drivers would elect to drive for Lyft. When Lyft becomes the more convenient option (5 minutes arrival times) compared to Uber, the pax will go with the convenient option. Most of my pax use both, and they will request/cancel rides based on how long they will wait. The market place is there already. The pax will go to the one that's more readily available.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> That is so stupid and will never happen. Lyft can't afford to do MONTHS of guarantees for drivers to stick with the platform. If they just wildly started recruiting drivers to create oversupply, demand won't compensate, drivers will sit in their cars with their dicks in their hands not making any money, and will switch back to Uber. Supply does not create demand, this is basic.


I did say "supply will WIN the demand" not create. Reading is more basic.

Otherwise, pretty much everything @DFWFusion said.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I did say "supply will WIN the demand" not create. Reading is more basic.
> 
> Otherwise, pretty much everything @DFWFusion said.


No it won't... and definitely not at higher price points. And furthermore, because the dynamic pricing that both companies use will always prevent a fundamental supply shift. Customers don't notice price decreases. We've all seen this with Uber riders that don't even know price cuts were put in place. But consumers will notice price increases, and the ride that costs $4 with Uber costing $6.50-7 will mean the difference for them. AND even if Lyft somehow got the bulk of supply to switch to them (which couldn't actually ever happen with the current circumstances) Uber would surge, and lure plenty of drivers back to their system.

Supply doesn't create demand. Supply doesn't drive demand. Supply doesn't WIN demand. You can play semantics games all you want. But increasing the supply doesn't change the equation for the underdog. That strategy only works for the dominant player.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

duggles said:


> No it won't... and definitely not at higher price points. And furthermore, because the dynamic pricing that both companies use will always prevent a fundamental supply shift. Customers don't notice price decreases. We've all seen this with Uber riders that don't even know price cuts were put in place. But consumers will notice price increases, and the ride that costs $4 with Uber costing $6.50-7 will mean the difference for them. AND even if Lyft somehow got the bulk of supply to switch to them (which couldn't actually ever happen with the current circumstances) Uber would surge, and lure plenty of drivers back to their system.
> 
> Supply doesn't create demand. Supply doesn't drive demand. Supply doesn't WIN demand. You can play semantics games all you want. But increasing the supply doesn't change the equation for the underdog. That strategy only works for the dominant player.


I agree with you for the most part. Lyft has to get their brand out there. Simply increasing the price point won't make the riders more aware of Lyft. Lyft has to do it's part and market/advertise themselves a lot more in the areas they service. However, if Lyft made an effort to let people know they existed, riders will become aware of another option. And if they raised the rates and all of the drivers were on Lyft, people would begin to use them more since they would be more reliable and available. 
That doesn't matter if you don't know anything about them. Additionally, the only reason more people are on Uber now is because of the guarantees. If they knew Lyft was going to pay them more, you don't think they'd make the switch? And if Surge pricing went into effect on Uber because of the lack of drivers, those people will begin to realize that Lyft is actually cheaper than Uber during surge. People will go for the most viable option. 
The real problem is, Uber is synonymous with ridesharing. And unless Lyft makes an effort to change that, nothing will change and Lyft will be forced to eat Uber's scraps.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> If they knew Lyft was going to pay them more, you don't think they'd make the switch?


Higher rates do not equal higher pay. Lyft can't afford guarantees. And oversupply will result in decreased earnings for Lyft drivers, just as it constantly has for Uber over the last 6 months.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

duggles said:


> Higher rates do not equal higher pay. Lyft can't afford guarantees. And oversupply will result in decreased earnings for Lyft drivers, just as it constantly has for Uber over the last 6 months.


I'm not talking about guarantees. I'm talking about rates that the pax pays; nothing out of pocket for Lyft. And trust me, if Uber thinks they are losing market share, they'll do what they need to to lure the drivers back and in this case it would be to raise the fares back up. But none of this matters since it isn't going to happen.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> I'm not talking about guarantees. I'm talking about rates that the pax pays; nothing out of pocket for Lyft. And trust me, if Uber thinks they are losing market share, they'll do what they need to to lure the drivers back and in this case it would be to raise the fares back up. But none of this matters since it isn't going to happen.


Exactly my point. Even if this DID somehow happen, it would not be effective and you guys are wrong in thinking it would be. Lyft having HIGHER rates would not sway more customers, and even if it swayed more drivers, it would result in LESS earnings because of oversupply. When there is a price war, no one wins except the consumer.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Even though lyft rates sux, uber rates still suck more. I got 8 bucks with lyft plus 2 tip on app. That same ride with uber would've been 6.80


----------



## Future Former Lyft Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

*Lyft Pricing for Dallas*
*Trust & Safety Fee* $1.50
*Base Charge* $0.00
*Cancel Penalty* $5.00
*Cost Minimum* $4.00
*Cost Per Mile* $0.90
*Cost Per Minute* $0.15

Garbage. I'm done.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn that's worse than Louisville.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The new satche is self fluorescing, I think, not lit

With Lyft you get tips. why would you ever turn their app off unless you are on an uber ride?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The new satche is self fluorescing, I think, not lit
> 
> With Lyft you get tips. why would you ever turn their app off unless you are on an uber ride?


in Dallas people use Uber more.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My Uber to Lyft ratio is 10 to 1. - but boy am i happy when I get a Lyft. The difference on an airport run is $14 net compared to usually $20 net with tips.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Lyft keeps me busy. It's a 4 to 1 Lyft to Uber ratio for me. That's because I only turn on Uber if I haven't gotten a ping in awhile. This weekend it's been dead. 3 yesterday and only 3 today. And all at night. I've been lazy this week.


----------

